# Contact Lenses - online



## pugwall (7 Sep 2009)

Following on from a recommendation from another online forum I ordered 2 months supply (2*32 pairs) of daily disposable contact lenses from daysoftcontactlenses.com - no prescription required.
Total cost including delivery €24. They are the standard lense.

I have always bought my lenses from a chain optician in Dublin - usually €35 per months supply so I made a great saving - hopefuly there is no deterioration on quality.

No affiliation just a very happy customer. They came in a handy slim pak that fitted through my small letterbox.

I'll post feedback later on how I get on with them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RMCF (8 Sep 2009)

I used Focus Dailies for years and saw these same contacts you mention online at a very reasonable price, so I too irdered some.

After a few months wearing them I have gone back to Dailies even though they cost more.

Reasons:

- cheaper ones seem to fold around your fingertip easily and you end up fighting with them a lot before getting them into your eye
- in many years of using Dailies, including playing football, I have had approx 5 fold up in my eye or fall out. With these ones I had about 5 in a month.
- they didn't seem as comfortable generally
- packets not as easy to deal with and get lens out of (although a minor compaint)


----------



## Nutso (9 Sep 2009)

I use daysoftlenses as well and I find them fantastic - way more comfortable that the lenses I was getting in specsavers, I think they were Ciba dailies.

RMCF - I had that problem too with opening the packs but if you look online they actually have a little video showing you how to open them and once you look at that they are much easier to open!


----------



## RMCF (14 Sep 2009)

Nutso said:


> I use daysoftlenses as well and I find them fantastic - way more comfortable that the lenses I was getting in specsavers, I think they were Ciba dailies.
> 
> RMCF - I had that problem too with opening the packs but if you look online they actually have a little video showing you how to open them and once you look at that they are much easier to open!



As I said, getting the packet opened was a minor quibble, the other things made me go back to the Focus Dailies, which I have recently and I'm glad I did. 

Smaller and much better quality imho.


----------

